# Gleetchlab Compusynth400 Euro 19.50 Giorgio Sancristoforo



## Bee_Abney (Dec 6, 2022)

Gleetchlab Substantia Fantastic Voyage Berna3 Quadrivium Bentō


Softwares for experimental music Gleetchlab Substantia Fantastic Voyage Berna3 Bento Japanoise box Substantia, Points&Lines, Bentō




www.giorgiosancristoforo.net













Compusynth is like a love child of a west coast modular and the Altair 8800 computer - CDM Create Digital Music


128-bit digital sequencer? 1,596 patch points? A combination of a 1970s modular system - and a 1970s hobbyist microcomputer? Composer/artist and engineer Giorgio Sancristoforo has dreamed up a new synth from an alternative universe.




cdm.link





Euro 19.50, currently available for Mac only with a PC version coming soon (expected January 2023 according to the video walkthrough posted below by @doctoremmet).

cdm describes it as follows:
'... it merges elements of vintage 70s digital and vintage 70s analog to create a synth you really haven't seen, borrowed from an alternate timeline. It's a bit like if Altair had made its own version of the 200 series Buchla, with plenty of twists thrown in.'

*This is NOT a plugin*, but you can record the sound using its own recording application or route the audio to another application.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 6, 2022)

I have had a lot of fun with some other Gleetchlab synths, and a lot of frustration trying to use Berna3! This synth has the same sort of routing matrix as Berna3, which does fill me just a little with terror.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Alchemedia (Dec 6, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> This synth has the same sort of routing matrix as Berna3, which does fill me just a little with terror.


Do not try and bend the spoon. That’s impossible. Instead, only try to realize the truth.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 6, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> Do not try and bend the spoon. That’s impossible. Instead, only try to realize the truth.


Watching that demo video, I swear I just heard Mr. Sancristoforo say 'except that you visualize it in binary code. It's fun for you to learn it.'

No, I don't think that would be fun. Or in any way useful to me more generally.

But I must stop focusing on the 'spoon' and focus instead on the truth.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 6, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Watching that demo video, I swear I just heard Mr. Sancristoforo say 'except that you visualize it in binary code. It's fun for you to learn it.'
> 
> No, I don't think that would be fun. Or in any way useful to me more generally.
> 
> But I must stop focusing on the 'spoon' and focus instead on the truth.


Just start with hexadecimal code visualization first, and slowly graduate to binary


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 6, 2022)

Binary isn't that hard; I just don't wanna. Effort makes me sad.


----------



## Alchemedia (Dec 6, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Binary isn't that hard; I just don't wanna. Effort makes me sad.


Let it Bee!


----------



## Pier (Dec 7, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> Do not try and bend the spoon. That’s impossible. Instead, only try to realize the truth.


----------



## Alchemedia (Dec 7, 2022)

If you want to go down this particular rabbit hole, I'd recommend XILS Lab 4 or Arturia Synthi.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 7, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> If you want to go down this particular rabbit hole, I'd recommend XILS Lab 4 or Arturia Synthi.


Yes, XILS Lab has tempted me many times. I believe it is still on sale. But my big spending is done for the (nest ten) year (-s).


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 7, 2022)

Pier said:


>


There are a lot of questionable assumptions about language built into this. One might more properly say that the synth isn't quite what we think, and that our naive metaphysics of synths is false.

A similar deconstruction can be performed using the analogy of Theseus ship. Repairs to the ship sometime involve replacing elements - a rope, a bolt, a board - with a new one. Over the years, everything has been replaced at least once. Is it the same ship?

And of course, physically, the same happens to us - completely new cells every seven years (or whatever the actual figure is). And yet, if I lose my finger in an accident it doesn't grow back. Am I the same person who referenced Theseus ship seven, eight, nine years ago? Is it the same fingers typing this post that typed so many pages of words under the same name back then?

The synth is not what it might naively be thought to be, nor is the ship, nor are my fingers - and nor am I?

All of this is easier than learning to use the Matrix in a Sancristoforo synth.


----------

